# 

## mnowak355

Witam
Muszę wykonać kilkudziesięciometrowy odcinek drogi dojazdowej. Tak liczę i liczę i chyba najtaniej wychodzi mi droga betonowa, po prostu wylanie betonu. Czy ktoś robił taką drogę, jak należy wykonać podbudowę i jakiej klasy betonu użyć, oraz jak go zatrzeć aby trwały i nie łuszczył się.
Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## forgetit

Nie wiesz jaka podbudowa i jaki beton, a wychodzi Ci najtaniej?
Najtaniej powinna być podbudowa z kruszywa i kostka albo płyty ażurowe.

----------


## [email protected]

Ja w maju robiłem drogę z kruszywa i kosztowała mnie około 35zł z m2. Robiła mi to firma zajmująca się wykonywaniem dróg.
Najpierw korytowanie około 50cm, następnie podbudowa z żółtego zagęszczonego piachu. (Piach liczony osobno). Następnie około 25cm kruszonego betonu i to wszystko walcowane walcem drogowym. Grucha 56T jeździła i nic nie siada, więc polecam.  :smile:

----------


## End_riu

Z betonu niby powinno być najtaniej, ale...
I tu jest takich ale dość sporo. 
Lepiej i równie tanio jest tak jak napisał forgetit.


Pozdrwiam.

----------


## mnowak355

> Nie wiesz jaka podbudowa i jaki beton, a wychodzi Ci najtaniej?
> Najtaniej powinna być podbudowa z kruszywa i kostka albo płyty ażurowe.


Nie tak do końca. Mam ofertę firmy wykonującej elementy betonowe i płyta o wymiarach 150x200x15cm kosztuje 200 zł. Jest to około 0,5m3 betonu. Przy cenie betonu około 200pln/1m3 wychodzi mi że płyta drogowa gotowa jest dwukrotnie droższa.

----------


## mnowak355

> Z betonu niby powinno być najtaniej, ale...
> I tu jest takich ale dość sporo. 
> Lepiej i równie tanio jest tak jak napisał forgetit.
> 
> 
> Pozdrwiam.


Jeśli możesz przytocz proszę parę "ale".

Nie do końca się zgodzę że płyty ażurowe czy kostka są tak samo tanie i dobre. Jeśli chciałbym potraktować taką drogę jako dojazd do budowy to drugi-trzeci transport ciężkim autem rozwali taką drogę.

----------


## mnowak355

> Ja w maju robiłem drogę z kruszywa i kosztowała mnie około 35zł z m2. Robiła mi to firma zajmująca się wykonywaniem dróg.
> Najpierw korytowanie około 50cm, następnie podbudowa z żółtego zagęszczonego piachu. (Piach liczony osobno). Następnie około 25cm kruszonego betonu i to wszystko walcowane walcem drogowym. Grucha 56T jeździła i nic nie siada, więc polecam.


Rozumiem że na razie masz samo kruszywo. Co zamierzasz i kiedy dać jako nawierzchnia.

----------


## End_riu

Proszę bardzo. 
Zbyt cieńka warstwa betonu spowoduje jego popękanie.
Zby gruba, to niepotrzebe koszty.
Złe przygotowanie podbudowy spowoduje z czasem pęknięcie betonu.  Tym bardziej przy transporcie na budowę.
Źle dobrany beton, również może być powodem uszkodzenia nawierzchni.
Brak odpowiedniego odprowadzenie wody z podbudowy spowoduje nierówną jej pracę. Co dalej spowoduje pęknięcie nawierzchni. 

Wyłożyłem kostką jeden z największych składów budowlanych w moim reginie. 
Dziennie wjeżdża  i wyjeżdża kilkaset ton na tirach i jakoś od dwuch lat  nie dzwonią, że jest problem.

1m2 kostki przemysłowej szarej 8cm kosztuje 14zł u producenta. Policz sobie różnicę.
Przy dobrze wykonanej podbudowie możesz śmiało tira parkować. 
W końcu parkingi obecnie robi się z kostki.

----------


## Sylwuska

Z obserwacji wnioskuję że beton nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem tak jak mówi Endriu, sama też zainwestowałam właśnie w kostkę przemysłową... (kupiłam też płytki przemysłowe do lokalu) i wychodzi to śmiesznie tanio... wizualnie może nie ma szału ale przecież nie o to tu chodzi  :wink:

----------


## grzes124

End_riu gdzie można nabyć ta kostkę po 14zł/m2?
Jaki całkowity koszt m2 drogi i ciebie?

----------


## End_riu

Kostke kupuje sie u producenta. Im wieksze ilosci, tym taniej.
Ja nie jestem na sprzedaz  :Smile:  
Koszt m2 drogi jest uzalezniony od bardzo wielu rzeczy.

Najpierw napisz co chcesz, jakiem ma byc tego przeznaczenie, jaki jest teren, a juz bede mogl Ci jakos przyblizyc koszt takiej imprezy.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzes124

> Kostke kupuje sie u producenta. Im wieksze ilosci, tym taniej.
> Ja nie jestem na sprzedaz  
> Koszt m2 drogi jest uzalezniony od bardzo wielu rzeczy.
> 
> Najpierw napisz co chcesz, jakiem ma byc tego przeznaczenie, jaki jest teren, a juz bede mogl Ci jakos przyblizyc koszt takiej imprezy.
> Pozdrawiam.


Żeby nie zaśmiecać kilku wątków odpowiedziałem ci tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6555742

----------

